# Should I have been offered a tracker?



## Madasastick (7 Nov 2013)

Hi. Just looking for an opinion on my situation. I have 2 different   mortgage accounts given it was a self build. The second (top up)   separate account was needed as I ran over budget. Anyways the first   & main mortgage was in 2005 with a one year fixed at 2.75% then   reverting to SVR. I talked through some options with someone in the bank   about further fixed rates and went for one of these instead. At no   stage was a tracker option put to me. I am wondering was the bank   obligated to advise me of the possibility of the tracker option? The   reason I ask is that for the second (top up) mortgage (taken out 2 years   later in 2007). when my fixed interest rate period expired, the bank   wrote to me offering me a full suite of options including a tracker,   which I obviously took. I'm just annoyed that the same bank did not   advise me of the possibility of a tracker option in 2005 when I came off   a fixed rate then. Should there not have been some continuity in their   approach or is it totally at their discretion with each individual   mortgage contract? Would appreciate an opinion. Thanks.


----------



## peteb (8 Nov 2013)

No.  A tracker made not have been available for numerous reasons.  They offered you a product and you accepted it.  Job done.


----------

